# help, anxiety/fears, ibs-D and alone



## actinggal7 (Nov 6, 2012)

hi there, I've never posted on this forum but a little over a year ago (it's been a while since) I used to go on another one sort of related, but more to anxiety/fears, etc. i'm just having trouble as my family (parents) have gone away for two weeks and my symptoms (including diarrhea usually, also nausea extreme, panic, stomach troubles, etc just everything) are heightened.

they left this morning early and of course i've started going like 5 times and its just 8:30 am and im scared. im shaking and i'm trying to tell myself it's anxiety (as opposed to a virus, my fear really stems from not wanting to be sick) but i haven't had this in a while. it has been a bit more under control lately and i've experienced plenty of nausea, stomach pains/mucus, etc but not much diarrhea. so i am very scared this time. my brother will be over a bit and i might be able to chat with them but not too much until they come home. i'm not working and finished university recently so im looking for work but i doubt i'll be starting before they get back. i just feel so ill and im trying to help myself but it's getting worse. sorry for the sob-fest, i've never neen on here and maybe i'm not following the rules? on the old place i went to i became sort of panicky and annoying and ended up leaving (i don't think it was healthy for me to constantly go one and it made the anxiety/symptoms worse if not the same i believe)...

anyway, i could give a bit more of a history or anything that might help. i just was hoping i could get some support from those who understand as im really not doing well at all.


----------



## Oasis52 (Jan 15, 2013)

It sounds like an anxiety-related flare up combined with a panic attack, which are making one another worse! Try to stay calm - take a warm bath or get a hot water bottle for your stomach. Try reading a book or watching an easygoing rom-com film. You need to try to relax to get out of the vicious circle of pain = panic attack = stress = more pain. Also, perhaps try taking buscapan to reduce cramps and loperamide to reduce the diarreah.


----------



## banjo72 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi

its my first time on here too







so im not sure what im supposed to do really but from reading your story I can relate to how stress can make symptoms worse. I too am looking for work and the stress of not finding a job and feeling like a complete loser because of it is making my symptoms go crazy. I dont want to go anywhere in case im ill while im out I would be so embarrassed. I stress and get paniky because I have no job but at the same time I am terrified of the day I get a job because I dont know how I would manage to work with my stomach as it is. Its been like this for nearly four years your not on your own


----------



## actinggal7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oasis52 said:


> It sounds like an anxiety-related flare up combined with a panic attack, which are making one another worse! Try to stay calm - take a warm bath or get a hot water bottle for your stomach. Try reading a book or watching an easygoing rom-com film. You need to try to relax to get out of the vicious circle of pain = panic attack = stress = more pain. Also, perhaps try taking buscapan to reduce cramps and loperamide to reduce the diarreah.


thank you  it keeps returning, i had a bit to eat for breakfast and i've ben having lots of herbal tea and what not, and then the panic in the chest comes back along with the feeling like im about to have diarrhea :/ i managed to go for a little walk and got a few things at the store, and had a small snack but im so scared it will get worse, and im just feeling so sad. its a bit pathetic but i feel alone and sad, missing my parents


----------



## actinggal7 (Nov 6, 2012)

banjo72 said:


> Hi
> 
> its my first time on here too
> 
> ...


hi there  honestly what you wrote, is almost exactly how i feel about those things often  im sorry you're struggling too. i've had this for a long time too, but the severe stomach symptoms and anxiety started like...idk university so like 5 years ago and have been really bad the past 3 years, like just affecting everything. intially i could cope because i wasn't as anxious about them, or everything. like when i'd have issues in high school and unviersity but the past 3-4 years have been the worst and it's killing my family. that and i have other physical things going on too


----------



## Jolema (Dec 20, 2012)

I also have anxiety issues about not having a job, feeling like a complete looser. It also doesn't help that I often need to go to the employment agency for like a "check up", and sometimes the people there might be a bit rude. Luckily currently I am in the process of giving them some doctor's papers about my condition.

Still also starting a new job is a very stressfull thought. I feel like it would cause me stress and then I might have bad and longer flare ups and then I'd need to be away from work a lot :/ I don't know.. the last time I had a job I stressed every morning because I had to take two busses there. I usually spent a lot of time in the toilet before I could leave the house, but I always had to leave at a certain time or I'd miss the first buss.

It would be way easier if I could find some kind of job that I could do from home, I actually already applied to one, but got denied because I had no specific education or work experience on that field. But other than that it's really hard for me to think what I could actually do from home, because I don't want to like start a company or anything like that, it would be easier to just work for someone.

Maybe you should also think if there would be something you could do from home?


----------



## actinggal7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jolema said:


> I also have anxiety issues about not having a job, feeling like a complete looser. It also doesn't help that I often need to go to the employment agency for like a "check up", and sometimes the people there might be a bit rude. Luckily currently I am in the process of giving them some doctor's papers about my condition.
> 
> Still also starting a new job is a very stressfull thought. I feel like it would cause me stress and then I might have bad and longer flare ups and then I'd need to be away from work a lot :/ I don't know.. the last time I had a job I stressed every morning because I had to take two busses there. I usually spent a lot of time in the toilet before I could leave the house, but I always had to leave at a certain time or I'd miss the first buss.
> 
> ...


hey, yea for home...i dont' know what i could do, besides a PT internship with a film company but it isn't that often, and unpaid of course. i feel like staying home more will make the anxiety worse, i know i need to get out and what not :/ eventually i'd love to be involved with films, acting woud be a passion and just working with them in any form. but for now, i guess i need to start anything locally and work up, and then try to get my health/emotional stuff figured out although it's taking a long time. i hope you work things out as well. and im glad you're getting the connection with your doctor. thank you so much for this  xox


----------



## actinggal7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi again  i'm sorry to bump this thread but i didn't want to make another, i'm having a rough morning (and have pretty miuch since the post, and when my parents left);...I'm anxious and have diarrhea/bowels issues today. i'm so panicky though i've taken a bit of clonazepam (prescribed.) and it hasn't helped and I'm terrified I'm ill or something. I guess for a bit of background, i have severe anxiety, and fears regarding being ill, plus IBS. and I'm on zoloft at the moment but take a bit of elavil at night for sleep/ibs as i used to take that instead of zoloft. anyway, otherwise im sort of new to medications. and i saw my therpist/psych. yesterday but just don't feel fine with anything. i need some proper coping mechanisms or maybe just some more support. my brother is here overnight but leaves today, and i thought that would ease my mind but this morning i've been a wreck. i managed to go out for a short run/walk and into fresh air, though its so freezing and ridiculously windy aha! does anyone have tips? i can never calm myself down and it makes the symptoms worse, plus i fear that i'm sick and will be ill, get worse diarrhea, etc which makes it even worse and it's an awful cycle of thoughts, behaviours, fears...which seem to be much worse now that i'm alone for a bit, another week and a half now. sorry for the pitty post but im at a loss, and this has just been going on for so long and nothing seems to help, and im suffering, my family is too. i just want to feel "not-sick". if anyone reads this thank you so much xox


----------

